# Thanks for the input, decision made...



## Monsieur Remings (10 Dec 2012)

Hopefully by the beginning of next week. Thanks Cubist and Lulubel (not for the first time you've given some input) as well as Drago, Zizou, 02GF74 and others.

Much appreciated ....


----------



## lulubel (10 Dec 2012)

Very nice. I love the colour scheme too.


----------



## Peteaud (10 Dec 2012)

nice, and as above nice colour scheme.

Enjoy


----------



## ian westmacott (10 Dec 2012)

Looks da bomb, nice choice :-)


----------



## Drago (10 Dec 2012)

Oooohhh, that looks very, very smutty. Got some serious trouser tentage going on over that.


----------



## mickle (10 Dec 2012)

Nice. How much d'you pay ?


----------



## MrJamie (10 Dec 2012)

Love how it looks


----------



## Monsieur Remings (10 Dec 2012)

£769 in the end, Mickle. Tis the 2013 version.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (10 Dec 2012)

Nice choice .. you'll love it


----------



## defy-one (10 Dec 2012)

BSO ?


----------



## Drago (10 Dec 2012)

Looks a smart yet sensible spec too. Are they Tora coils on the front? Good forks, better than most low end air sprung jobs.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (10 Dec 2012)

Drago said:


> Looks a smart yet sensible spec too. Are they Tora coils on the front? Good forks, better than most low end air sprung jobs.


 
Rock Shox XC32 Solo air, 100mm Poploc, Drago.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (10 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> BSO ?


 
Whas' that stand for then defy?


----------



## 02GF74 (10 Dec 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> £769 in the end, Mickle. Tis the 2013 version.


 
2013 you say?

looks identititical to this 2012 model, whcih is 144 cheaper (only in 14 and 16 in sizes so probably too small for ya)
http://www.stif.co.uk/mtb/product/cube-acid-bike-2012/10984
same size, but cheaper here:
http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/product/45948/Cube_Acid_2012_Bike

... and here for £ 649 in 14, 20, 22 in sizes
http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/p/6075/cube-acid-hardtail-mountain-bike-2012-sale#image-1

amjd finally £ 652 for all sensible sizes 14, 16,18 and 20
http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/cube-acid-mountain-bike-grey-blue-id65909.html

i'll stop now as i am sure you can use google too


----------



## 02GF74 (10 Dec 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Whas' that stand for then defy?


 
Bike Shaped Object = POS, usually referred to £ 99 Argos and Tesco bikes


----------



## Monsieur Remings (10 Dec 2012)

Seen it and checked it, it's not the same spec, near enough for a newbie like me but not the same and not the right size in either link (which is why they're so much cheaper because 18 is pretty standard).

There was the option of an 18' however - my size - in the 2012 but I got the above on 0% which wasn't the case with the 2012. Any money saved buying straight up was nullified by the additional interest on finance, hence making the 2013 a better option to pay with on finance. Trust, I checked, relentlessly, pretty much everywhere.

I could have got it £4 cheaper at Allterrain if that counts?


----------



## Monsieur Remings (10 Dec 2012)

defy-one said:


> BSO ?


 
Quite the friendly Giant isn't one...


----------



## 02GF74 (10 Dec 2012)

jmmmmm I'm sure you checked - but i'm surprised the 18 in at JE James for £ 120 less is not better value than the 2013 . Usually tje latest models tend to go up in price or are same price but with lower spec. components - surely for £ 120 you could put better parts than on the 2103 model, and sell the bits you have taken off on ebay or elsewhere?


----------



## Monsieur Remings (10 Dec 2012)

02GF74 said:


> jmmmmm I'm sure you checked - but i'm surprised the 18 in at JE James for £ 120 less is not better value than the 2013 . Usually tje latest models tend to go up in price or are same price but with lower spec. components - surely for £ 120 you could put better parts than on the 2103 model, and sell the bits you have taken off on ebay or elsewhere?


 
It's a sale item and not available on finance... once again I'd seen it fella'.


----------



## Cubist (11 Dec 2012)

I think it looks great. I don't think you'll regret it despite the best efforts on here to burst your bubble!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Dec 2012)

That's a great bike, with a great spec, (and a ghastly colour scheme  there's no accounting for taste) for the price. It's crying out for some jagwire blue cables btw.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (11 Dec 2012)

Cubist said:


> I think it looks great. I don't think you'll regret it despite the best efforts on here to burst your bubble!


 
Yes, that's what I was beginning to wonder. 

Glad you approve Cubist.


----------



## lulubel (11 Dec 2012)

GregCollins said:


> That's a great bike, with a great spec, (and a ghastly colour scheme  there's no accounting for taste) for the price. It's crying out for some jagwire blue cables btw.


 
He hasn't even got it yet. Give him a chance


----------



## zizou (11 Dec 2012)

Looks good, nice colour scheme


----------



## Motozulu (11 Dec 2012)

Well I think it's a stunning looking bit of kit and a good choice.


----------



## Cubist (11 Dec 2012)

lulubel said:


> He hasn't even got it yet. Give him a chance


Never mind that!

Here, M'Sieur, before it's too late:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jagwire-C...parts_SR&var=410113525335&hash=item19d17174c5


----------



## Cubist (11 Dec 2012)

Blingtastic

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/popup_image.php?pID=348


----------



## 02GF74 (11 Dec 2012)

green hubs and red nipples will clash - best to keep a bike limited to 2 or 3 colours max.


----------



## Cubist (11 Dec 2012)

02GF74 said:


> green hubs and red nipples will clash - best to keep a bike limited to 2 or 3 colours max.


two.

Black, red. That is all.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (11 Dec 2012)

Yes User, and a trip to Burrington Coombe will also be on the cards.


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Rock Shox XC32 Solo air, 100mm Poploc, Drago.


Damn this iBones poxy small screen and my masturbation degraded eyesight.


----------



## Boon 51 (17 Dec 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Yes User, and a trip to Burrington Coombe will also be on the cards.


 
On the verge of getting a mtb myself and the Acid is on my list but I might have to get it from the uk so how are they for sizing.. are they about right or are they a bit small...
I'm 5-10 by the way..

Cheers


----------



## Cubist (17 Dec 2012)

You'll need a medium


----------



## Monsieur Remings (17 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> On the verge of getting a mtb myself and the Acid is on my list but I might have to get it from the uk so how are they for sizing.. are they about right or are they a bit small...
> I'm 5-10 by the way..
> 
> Cheers


 
Boon 51, I'm 5'10 with an inside leg of 31" and I went for the 18". Definitely the right size for me.


----------



## Boon 51 (17 Dec 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Boon 51, I'm 5'10 with an inside leg of 31" and I went for the 18". Definitely the right size for me.


 
Cheers boss..


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (17 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> ..... so how are they for sizing.. are they about right or are they a bit small...
> I'm 5-10 by the way..


 I'm 5'10" too, and tried both the 16" and 18" before buying - the 16" had a better 'nad to cross bar' gap, but felt a bit cramped for between the saddle and handlebars. So I ended up with the 18" as it just seemed better. The seat's a bit low for me on the photo below.







Granted it's an LTD and not an Acid but there isn't much difference in the frame sizes between the two


----------



## Boon 51 (17 Dec 2012)

Ffoeg said:


> I'm 5'10" too, and tried both the 16" and 18" before buying - the 16" had a better and to cross bar gap, but felt a bit cramped for between the saddle and handlebars. So I ended up with the 18" as it just seemed better. The seat's a bit low for me on the photo below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That bike's drop dead gorgeous mate...


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (17 Dec 2012)

Cheers 

Cube are masters of the good looking bike


----------

